# Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper



## samun (May 17, 2012)

could buy in the collection the watch the Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper, arrows are gilded.​
Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Зеро, циферблат наручных часов выполнен из полудрагоценного камня яшма, стрелки позолочены.​


 

 
​


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice! How many of these stone case/dial watches do you actually own?


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

could buy in the collection the watch the Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper.

Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Зеро, циферблат наручных часов выполнен из полудрагоценного камня яшма.







Lampoc said:


> Very nice! How many of these stone case/dial watches do you actually own?


 It is difficult to me to answer this question but according to the reference you can see from a jasper

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/tags/циферблат яшма
а по этой ссылке из нефрита

and according to this reference from nephrite

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/tags/циферблат нефрит


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow. That is an amazing collection :notworthy:


----------

